# Stop Error - "Video driver failed to initialize"



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

I'm not completely sure that "Driver Support" is the correct forum to post my problem in, since the problem might be with the video card itself, or perhaps something else entirely. But I made the decision to post it here due to the error message I recieved.

Sorry if you think this is rude, but the following is a copy-paste from another forum I posted the problem on:

Built my computer almost 2 months ago. After 1 month, started having problems.

Suddenly crashed one morning. A "stop error", displayed a blue error screen (not BSoD) for a fraction of a second, then restarted completely. I thought it was a 1-time thing, so I continued as normal. It happened again about 20 minutes later. After the second time, I could not get the comp restarted completely again. It would begin to start up, then display the error (never long enough to read it) and restart again. The farthest I got was to my desktop for about 5 seconds. After about 5 times, it went to the Windows login screen, then did nothing. It displayed the Windows logo, but the user profile didn't show up.

I tried reformatting, but when I had my Windows disk in, and I had booted from it, it crashed again as it was loading the files in preparation for installation, so obviously it was not something a format would fix. However, I decided to try something else just to see what effects it would have. I used dban on it, and over the course of 2 days I zeroed the drive. It didn't crash during that. After that finished, the computer worked normally for almost a whole day, before crashing again. Earlier this week, due to a suggestion by a relative who is much more computer-savvy than I, I took out one of my memory sticks in case that was the issue. I let the comp run overnight without it. The next morning, the computer had crashed at some point throughout the night, but for once, for whatever reason, the blue error message stayed on the screen. It said

"Video driver failed to initialize."

If my understanding of that is correct, the problem is either with the drivers I'm using for my video card, or the video card itself is defective. Is that a correct interpretation of that error? As of this moment, I can use this computer several hours per day, with it functioning relatively normally, but I never know when it is going to crash.

I downloaded some older drivers for my card earlier today, and it has crashed since then, so I'm guessing it's a problem with the video card itself. But I really don't know, and I don't want to spend $200 on another video card when it might end up not fixing the problem. So, does anyone have any ideas?

Other notes:
-I know it isn't a temperature problem. I have some temperature probes and the temp. display hardly ever goes above 35, even when I'm playing games. Also, almost every time it's crashed was when I was just on the Internet or something. It's only crashed once while I was playing a game.
-When it crashes, it seems to do so in "waves." For example, it hasn't crashed all day, yet a few minutes before I started typing this message, it crashed 3 times in a row.
-Even though it left the blue error message up once, every time after that, it once again only displays it for a split-second. I have no idea if removing the memory stick had anything to do with that, it may just be a coincidence.
-I have opened my case up to make sure wires were tidy and not touching my video card or motherboard, if that matters.

I know this post is really long, but that's the nature of my problem. A thousand thanks to anyone who takes on the task of reading it.


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Can't find out how to edit my post because I'm an idiot. Forgot to mention: my card is a GeForce 8800 GT.

Edit: okay, apparently the edit button won't show up on my first post, lol.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can you give us the specs of your unit. Power supply, Ram, Motherboard?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 Conroe 3.0 GHz
Motherboard: GIGABYTE P35C-DS3R
RAM: 1 GB Crucial Ballistix DDR2 1066 (x2) (actually right now I only have one in, since as I mentioned before, I took one out to see if it was causing the problem, and I haven't put it back yet)
Using onboard audio
Hard drive: Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB
PSU: OCZ OCZ700GXSSLI 700W
Video card was mentioned above: GeForce 8800 GT

Thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I beginning to think Video Card, but first lets check out some other things.
Can you get the info on the error completely?
Does the error occur if you go into Safe Mode. Safe mode will not load the Video driver, just XP generic driver.
Have you tried another Video Card?
What is the version of the driver you installed?
Did you delete the other video drivers off the system before installing the new drivers?
Have you checked the video card to see if it is seated properly?
I would also recommend running Memtest86 on the Memory (1 Stick at a time) to see if they are good)
Sorry, I can not pinpoint this failure quickly as ther can be several issues that may cause this. Memeory, PSU, Drivers can all cause this issue.
Bill


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the response.

As for getting complete info on the error, I don't know if I can. The blue error screen disappears too quickly to read anything at all. When Windows loads again, it lets you view the details at the "Do you want to submit this error? (or whatever)" dialogue, but I'm not sure if it has the same details as the blue error screen. The next time it crashes I'll post what it says.

As far as I know, the error doesn't occur in safe mode, but I've only been in safe mode for a few minutes at a time. I'll run it overnight tonight in safe mode and see what happens.

I don't have another video card to try.

The driver version I'm currently using is 169.02. Originally I was using the latest, 169.21, but changed hoping the drivers I was using was the cause, but the problem has persisted.

When I installed the older version, I went into Add/Remove programs, and deleted them the NVIDIA drivers, however just now I went to the directory to make sure, and the files for the new are still there, along with those of the older version I installed...

Yes, I made sure the card is seated properly.

Kind of annoyed that the files for my previous drivers weren't completely removed. I doubt that's the problem, but I'm going to manually remove them, install the old version again, and see what happens.

Thanks again.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes delete all the old drivers. Windows has a way of picking what it wants and gets confused if other drivers are available.
The info on the BSOD will be helpful.
Have you sent the error report to see if you get a response?
Bill


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Yes, I've sent the error report a few times. The first time, and a few times later on, it said that the error report itself was corrupted, noting that "It is very rare for an error report to be corrupted," (paraphrased) and didn't offer any solutions.

The other times, it said that it's a device driver problem, and that there were no solutions available.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Just wondering, have you tried this driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_175.16_whql.html


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

I'll give it a try. Installing now, thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

It may work seeing it is the newest release.
Let us know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Didn't work. Left my comp on overnight. Wasn't logged in when I woke up this morning, and apparently it crashed at some point, since I wasn't logged in and a "Windows has recovered from a serious error." dialogue appeared.

I'll use Memtest86 a little later today and report back.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I would use this driver seeing it is the latest version.
Report back about the Memtest. Check each stick 1 at a time.
Did you see if the error occured in SAFE MODE?
Bill


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Sorry that it took me longer than expected to get back.
I ran memtest and both were fine. So RAM has been ruled out, as well as drivers since I've tried three different versions now. What do you think, doctor?

Also, I'll run it overnight in safe mode tonight.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Without the error report, I can not fully diagnois the patient.
If you run it in safe mode with no errors, I would suspect the video card is the issue.
In safe mode, it will not load the video driver.
Before, I condem it though, I will seek a second opinon and see what my associates say.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

Turn automatic restart off to make the error message stay on screen.
Control panel > System > Click the "Advanced" tab > click Startup and recovery - Settings > Untick "Automatically restart" > Click OK.

Also:
Attach a few mini dumps in zip format to your post.
The dump files are located in \Windows\Minidump.

If there are no minidumps:

1. Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel. 
2. Double-click System. 
3. Click the Advanced tab, and then click Settings under Startup and Recovery. 
4. In the Write debugging information list, click Small memory dump (64k). 

*How to post an attachment.*


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Sorry I haven't responded in 2 days, but I did as eneles says, and am now just waiting for it to crash again. But...it hasn't crashed again yet. When it does, I'll post what the error message says, and the mini dumps.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know.
Post back if the issue arises again.
Bill


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Forgot to mention in my last post, I ran it overnight in Safe Mode the other night and nothing happened. However, I've now run it in "Normal Mode" for over 2 days without it crashing, so I still can't be sure...

But, it finally crashed again. 
I know I probably didn't need to include the whole error message, but here it is, notable parts in red:

"A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to protect your computer.

IQRL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation, as your hardware of software manufacturer for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as chaching or shadowing. If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, then press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:
***STOP: 0x0000000A (0x13F4100, 0x00000002, 0x0000001, 0x804FEB8F)

Beginning dump of physical memory
Physical memory dump complete.
Contact your system administrator or technical support group for further assistance."



Right when I tried to restart my comp after seeing this message, it crashed again before loading Windows. The error message was different. The "important parts," anyway. Here is what it said:

PFN_LIST_CORRUPT

Technical information
STOP: 0x0000004E (0x00000007, 0x000037C0, 0x00000002, 0x00000000)


The fact that not only do neither of these error reports say what the first said ("video driver failed to initialize), but are different from each other, really confuses me. Any ideas?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi kingbigbird,
I am thinking the memory on the video card is bad, but I am no expert on these errors.
How long did you run Memtest and did you check each stick individually and then combined?
Are they a match pair of memory?
I think Eneles is better at this type of problem so I will wait to see his response.
Bill


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Error codes from the dumps:
0xC5
0x4E
0x8E
0xD1
0x50
0xA

All pointing at a memory problem (RAM, VRAM or L2 cache) or a faulty driver (not specified).

I agree with BCCOMP - run MemTest for at least 4-5 cycles with one stick of RAM at a time.
Try the video card in another computer (if possible).

Disable the pagefile (virtual memory) temporarily and defrag the HDD - then enable virtual memory again.


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Ran tests for over 30 passes on each stick. I know that's overkill, but I ran the tests while I slept. No errors.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you should RMA the video card.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree with Eneles. I think your video card is causing the issues.
Bill


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

I don't know if you'll disapprove of me bumping the thread after a month, but I am. I haven't posted any more because I haven't done anything. I've just been tolerating the crashing at arbitrary intervals...although lately it's starting to cause some problems again, with programs not working correctly and such...
I haven't done anything because I've been really busy with other stuff lately.

Anyway, rather than RMA the card as suggested, I'm posting back here because I got a response elsewhere on the Internet (finally) in which someone suggested it was the motherboard itself. I don't want to RMA the card if it turns out the motherboard itself is what's causing the problem. The fact that I'm getting many different error messages upon crashing, and the fact that (according to eneles) the dumps suggest a RAM problem (which it turned out the RAM was fine), make me think that might be it. But I'm nowhere near an expert, and know almost nothing about this stuff compared to you guys, so that might not even have anything to do with it.

I don't mean to argue with your judgement. As I said, you all know much more than I do, which is exactly why I'm coming back to ask you guys what you think about this assertion. So...what do you think about this assertion?

Thank you again for your time.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, it could be the motherboard - but that's the last thing you want to replace in a PC.

Let's have a look at the temperatures and voltages.
You can use *SensorsView* trial version for that.


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Results:

Temperatures:
CPU: 42C/108F
GPU: 52/126
SYS: 38/101
AUX: 37/99
HD0: 38/99

(also, this may be a dumb question, but what exactly is "SYS" referring to? I know it's short for system...)

CPU fan: 1141 RPM

Voltages:
VCoreA: 1.15 V
VCoreB: 2.03 V
+3.3V: 3.33V
+5V: 4.95 V
+12V: 11.10 V
+5VSB: 5.35 V
+VBAT: 3.25 V

What do you think doc?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

SYS is usually the motherboard temperature.

The +12V is far too low. 11.4V is the absolute minimum to have a stable system.
Check the voltages in BIOS (under PC Health or something similar). It's possible you got a bad PSU.


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Checked in BIOS and for +12V it just says "OK"...not too helpful, however...
Out of curiosity I checked in a thingy called "MB Intelligent Tweaker", which seems to have a lot of options for overclocking. One item caught my eye, called Performance Enhance, which has three settings: Standard, Extreme, and Turbo. It was set to Turbo by default. When Performance Enhance is highlighted, it says "Warning: After overclocking, "Standard" could improve system stability.

So, basically, the system was set to overclock by default, is that right?
If so, and if that's what's caused the problem, I guess that would explain how I had no crashes for about the first month of using the PC, with it on 24/7, and how, after the crashes started, they become less frequent the longer I leave the PC off.

I assume I should set it to Standard, but I'm asking you: should I or am I misunderstanding the situation?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Set it to Standard.

Also:
Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press the "Report" menu - then "Quick report - All pages > Plain text. 
Save the report. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.

*How to post an attachment.*


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Wow. I was about to tell you "I listed what I have on page 1, in case you forgot," but nevermind...I ran it, and it's a lot more detailed, to say the least.

I don't know if the report specifies this, but E: is my external HDD. Just forgot to unplug it before I ran the test.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Something weird is going on with the +12V.
Everest says it's 0.51V. That's, of course, not correct. 

If possible, check the voltages with a multimeter.
How to: http://www.techsupportforum.com/829293-post1.html


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Don't know how soon I will be able to do that. Will report back when I do.


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Update: setting the "Performance Enhance" setting to Standard didn't fix it. Crashed twice today.

I'll probably be able to get a multimeter tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

OK - keep us updated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I agree with Eneles, something is funny about the PSU. I would check it with a multimeter, but I think the issue may be the PSU is failing or your graphics card (as stated prior) may be overloading the PSU.
Bill


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

K, got a multimeter.
This is probably a dumb question, as I'm pretty sure I know the answer, but I'm asking anyway because I want to make sure.
In the instructions posted on how to test it, it says to set the multimeter to 20Vdc. The one I have goes from 5 to 25, no 20 notch. So, 25 will be fine, right?


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

I went ahead and checked it set to 25Vdc, and for the first pin, pin number 9, I got about 2.2DCV (kinda hard to get an exact measurment; it's an analog). I know I might need to convert that somehow since I had it set to 25Vdc instead of 20, but I'm not sure how (nor am I even sure that I need to convert that result, I'm just assuming).

Anyway, 2.2 is significantly under the 5 mentioned in the "How To" thread...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Setting it to 25Vdc should be good enough.
2.2 is not good.
What about the +12V (yellow) and the +3.3V (orange)?

See if you can borrow another PSU - at least a quality 600W.


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

I tried checking the +12V, but I'm not getting a reading... I had trouble getting a reading my first try too, and I just kept moving them around until I luckily got a reading, but I can't seem to get it this time. I'd keep trying, but I feel like I'm about to break it...

I know someone who might have a spare PSU, I'll ask tomorrow.

Also, I should mention. Today I tried turning the computer on, and it said

"winlogon.exe - Unable To Locate Component

This application has failed to start because SHLWAPI.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem."

This isn't the only problem I've had, I've also been having a hard time keeping firefox running on that comp, as well as some weird issues with a few other programs. Does this mean anything as far as the cause of the problem? Or is it just a symptom of random crashes in general?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds like some Windows files are badly corrupt.
If there are no data on the C: drive you want to keep - then I think you should reinstall Windows.

If that's not an option - try a repair installation.

*How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install.*


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Person I mentioned didn't have a PSU to part with.

Anyway, about what % chance do you think it is the cause if the PSU, based on the 2.2 result? I will try the others later today, but last time I was really having a hard time getting a reading on the meter.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you have a piece of bad hardware in the PC - either the video card or the PSU.
You never sent the video card back - so try the PSU (if it's under warranty).


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Sorry to continue bothering you with my persistent problem.

Apparently I can't send my video card OR my psu back, because I don't have the original packaging for either (or anything other than my motherboard for that matter)...ugh, I hate myself for this. Guess I've learned my lesson, though.

I've decided I'm willing to throw down a bit more money on this computer, so I'm going to take it somewhere tomorrow to have them find out what's wrong.

An interesting note:
About 5 days ago, I reinstalled Windows. After only 3 days, another weird thing happened. The display is very grainy, the colors are messed up, and I'm stuck at 800x600. Yay. This might be evidence that things are becoming worse, as problems seem to be arising with more frequency.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds like you have a bad video card.

Keep us updated.


----------



## kingbigbird (May 26, 2008)

Ended up not taking my comp in today due to a combination of being busy and bad weather.

Question. When I replace whichever part it turns out to be, would you recommend replacing it with the same part? Because my video card and psu are both quite good for the money, and have very high ratings on Newegg (the video card is currently the top rated). So I assume such malfunctions are just dependent on the individual unit, rather than some problem with the model itself. Seems to me like there would be no problem, I just thought I would ask.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130318
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Both the PSU and the video card are good, quality devices.

You can't get a better card for $129.99.


----------



## Cgann (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey all,
I just got socked with the same issue but on my laptop. I've got a Dell Inspiron 600m that's a few years old.

When booting, it gets past the Windows XP loading display and instantly goes into a blue sreen that reads: Video driver failed to initialize (STOP: 0x000000B4). Restarting gives me that same message after the XP load screen. 

I've tried loading it in all the different safe mode settings and VGA mode to no avail. I noticed that, in Safe Mode it starts loading the drivers, gets as far as "windows/system32/drivers/agp4.sys" Then back to the BSOD.

I've tried to repair the the OS installation using my installation cd. It gets all the way through the process and reboots right back to the same problem.

Nothing has gotten me passed the BSOD.

I've run the system diagnostic tool that came with it and everything checks out just fine.

Any ideas?

cg

Laptop Specs (to the best of my knowledge)
Intel Pentium M 1.4 GHz 
Chipset- Intel 855PM 
Cache Memory- Type L2 cache, L1 Cache 
Cache size- 1 MB=32 KB 
2GB DDR SDRAM 
Storage- Ultra ATA/100 150 GB Hard Drive 
Display Type- 14.1 in TFT active matrix 
Graphics Processor- ATI RADEON 
Video Memory- 32 MB 
10/100 Ethernet Data link protocol 
Power provided 90 Watt


----------

